# Crossing hair and wool sheep



## lovesheep92 (Mar 9, 2012)

I grew up raising and showing club lambs. However, I have noticed that the traditional club lambs are starting to look more and more like hair sheep. I am just wondering how they are doing it and which breeds are being used.


----------



## SheepGirl (Mar 9, 2012)

There are no hair sheep being used in club lamb production...they do not have the style and muscling to compete against the blackface lambs. The trend right now are lambs with heavy Hampshire influence...in other words, wooly legs and heads. But they are still primarily Hampshires, Suffolks, and other down breeds.


----------



## TexasShepherdess (Mar 9, 2012)

I had a breeder of club lambs contact me about purchasing a white dorper ram to cross on his hamp's for clubbie lambs for showing purposes..

I did not see any crosses as such at our local livestock show in January..seperate hair,fine, and medium wool classes for both market and breeding...and I am darn glad too..even the judge commented how comparing a traditional "club" breed and a hair breed was like apples and oranges (in both determining champion ewe and champion market lamb)...

This particular judge we showed under was excellent, in my admitedly limited experience with showing sheep..but I am still glad the hair's had their own classes..they need to be in different classes..as they are entirely different animals, with different purposes.


----------



## kfacres (May 21, 2012)

TexasShepherdess said:
			
		

> I had a breeder of club lambs contact me about purchasing a white dorper ram to cross on his hamp's for clubbie lambs for showing purposes..
> 
> I did not see any crosses as such at our local livestock show in January..seperate hair,fine, and medium wool classes for both market and breeding...and I am darn glad too..even the judge commented how comparing a traditional "club" breed and a hair breed was like apples and oranges (in both determining champion ewe and champion market lamb)...
> 
> This particular judge we showed under was excellent, in my admitedly limited experience with showing sheep..but I am still glad the hair's had their own classes..they need to be in different classes..as they are entirely different animals, with different purposes.


he bought that ram to make hair classified market lambs.. not wooled market lambs..


----------

